# Need Crate/Kennel Door. Help?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva broke the kennel/crate door (I don't exactly know the difference between the two) a while ago when traveling and the two were in the back of our truck. She simply freaked out that day...The crate/kennel is in perfect shape but the door was bent and wouldn't fit/close so we threw it away. I don't exactly know what kind of crate/kennel it is; it simply says ASPCA on sticker above where the door is supposed to be. I think we got it from Walmart but I'm not sure. We used to just put Smokey in it and push it against Zeeva's wire crate/kennel and used that as a door but Smokey has figure out that he can push himself back and get out now (after a year).

Is there anyway I can simply purchase a door to the crate/kennel? I've been searching online but I'm not sure how they measure the doors and what size to get. Any suggestions/thoughts on how I can get the right size/shape and where I can find one? How I can figure out what brand the crate is etc?

:help:

Thanks...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I ordered one for a crate someone had thrown out. (The name sticker was still on the crate.) I think I got mine from CherryBrook(e). Fit fine, works fine. Maybe you want to call and talk to someone before you place an order?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Is this a plastic crate or metal crate? What are the dimensions? Plastic crate, easy to purchase replacement door, not sure about a metal crate though. The brand is ASPCA.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think ASPCA means "American Society for the Prevention of
Cruelty to Animals".



dawnandjr said:


> Is this a plastic crate or metal crate? What are the dimensions? Plastic crate, easy to purchase replacement door, not sure about a metal crate though.
> 
> >>>> The brand is ASPCA.<<<<< [/QUOTE]


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I hear that aluminum crates are nearly impossible for dogs to destroy or escape from. Just pricey!

Amazon.com: TRIXIE Pet Products Scratch-Resistant Metallic Crate, X-Large: Pet Supplies

The next best thing is a plastic crate. If you are using that already i suggest putting the door against the wall. My dog has SA and she bends the door inward with her paw, yup.. she bends the metal door inward... But for about a month i turn her crate to the wall so the door as at the wall, and she stopped banging the door and trying to escape the door. The side of the crate will more than likely not break, if its a good quality crate. You could try that!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

The ASPCA crates are sold by Walmart and others. I bet they could order a door. I have such a crate, not that good of quality. You could check your local craigslist and get a used crate for probably less trouble.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the ASPCA brand crates sold at Walmart are made by either Doskosil/Petmate or Kennel-Aire. You can order replacement parts from http://www.petmate.com/order-replacement-parts for the Doskocil ones, or try Tractor Supply or Amazon for the Kennel-Aire version.


----------

